# A question guys



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Would you please consider adding a message base for Cable providers??

I wanted to post a thread about TWC but we dont have an area for that 


Thank you for thinking it over


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> Would you please consider adding a message base for Cable providers??
> 
> I wanted to post a thread about TWC but we dont have an area for that
> 
> Thank you for thinking it over


You want a satellite forum to have a cable TV section? :sure:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

How about a weather channel.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like NY GIANTS section.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> You want a satellite forum to have a cable TV section? :sure:


Hmmmmmm i didnt think about that!! (I do see some TWC threads on the directv bases though and they would be better on thier own base i think )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The DirecTV forum threads are usually comparisons (subscribe to cable vs DirecTV) or talking about the sports channel that TWC produces.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Let me think about this and get back to you.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Your welcome Chris,i really like your site buddy


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I would like NY GIANTS section.


Booooooo......


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> Booooooo......


Booing someone who favors the team that embarrassed the Patriots in two Superbowls? I'm shocked! :sure:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MysteryMan;3176839 said:


> Booing someone who favors the team that embarrassed the Patriots in two Superbowls? I'm shocked! :sure:


Embarrassed? Hardly. Those were two of the best Super Bowls. It would be much more embarrassing for a Super Bowl winner to miss the playoffs the next near, but that never happens.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The forum has been created. I just need to search around other areas of the forum and move applicable threads in there. Of course you are welcome to start a new thread.

Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It may not be an issue in reality, but just wanted to point out that there are no moderators listed for that forum. I'm sure someone can keep us in line, but wanted to be sure


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dpeters11 said:


> It may not be an issue in reality, but just wanted to point out that there are no moderators listed for that forum. I'm sure someone can keep us in line, but wanted to be sure


 Super moderators and admins can already mod the forum if necessary. We will add others as needed.


----------

